# Carolina Smokin' Fall Fling & BBQ Festival



## mrgrumpy (Sep 29, 2007)

http://www.ncagr.com/markets/facilit...okin/index.htm

Anybody planning on coming?  I am contemplating it if I can get someone to work my weekend.  

I had my application all filled out and sitting on my desk at home waiting on the schedule to be posted at work, and it is my weekend.... my first weekend after I get off my 2 months of midnights, and whammo.... 

I will see if I can get someone to swap weekends for me or just cover mine.... I will let ya all know.

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, it looks like a go.... see ya there if you show up... 

Come on by and introduce yourself.... 

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 19, 2007)

When I gave them my app and $$$, he said there was like 21 teams.... No word as of yet who is going to be there besides myself.  I have an email in to the coordinator trying to get some info.

Any body else know of anyone coming?????


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 2, 2007)

I know this is short notice, but I was wondering if anybody wants to help out at:

http://www.ncagr.com/markets/facilit...okin/index.htm

It is next weekend, Nov 9-10th.

Short notice, but if somebody is near by and wants to help out, let me know. I will be there by myself except for my wife and 15 yo daughter. We can do it, but I am willing to take someone under the wing if they are willing to learn and get some hands on. The work will be light, as I will do most of it, but you can do as much or as little as you want.

Bill


----------



## dawgwhat (Nov 2, 2007)

Bill,

I would love to help ya out again......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...but it's muzzleloading season


----------



## vlap (Nov 2, 2007)

I would be happy to make the drive but I am packing this weekend so I can move next weekend...


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe next time.... I am always open to helpers that want to learn.  This one will be an adventure as only myself, wife and daughter are going.... It should turn out ok.... if I can stay awake... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My last night of midnights was Wednesday, and I go back on days starting Monday.... and leave Friday for the comp.... I will be so messed up on when to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  What really bothers me is driving back home afterwards...... it is 2 1/2 hrs home... after being up since probably Friday morning.  I am hoping the mods I did on my cookers will at least let me get a little shut eye once in a while.  I got almost a 3 hour burn this afternoon...... so I will see.  I will set the thermometers for low temps, and see what happens.  

More info and pics later.

Bill


----------



## dawgwhat (Nov 2, 2007)

do tell!!!!
what did ya do to the smoker?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 3, 2007)

If you remember how my side box was, I lowered the charcoal rack, and put a piece of stainless steel in front of the opening for the door so it covers about the bottom 3 inches.  LOTS of room now, I can put a good 10 lbs of charcoal in their and use the Minion method.... holds a nice steady temp, and burns a good 3 hours before I had to add more.  I will see how it does in the cooler weather.

I will post a pic later...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 3, 2007)

Darn Bill I sure wish I could go! 

I'd love to be able to come down there and work with you. I'm about out of $$ and vacation time though after that WV trip.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Debi.  I could give you the vacation time... if they would transfer it, I only have like 130 hrs left for this year..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But I will be burning a lot of it between now and the end of the year.... but will still roll over quite a bit.  I won't tell you I only get 300 hrs a year.... so don't tell.

It will all be ok.  We can do it, I just usually make an offer if someone wants to come along and join in and get their feet wet so to speak.  I like to make the offer, just in case.  Often I see posts where somebody is willing to help, but just doesn't know where to start.

I have even contemplated teaming up with some others I know, just to cut the costs down for each of us.  It is an expensive hobby.....but a LOT of fun.

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

Bill-
You get 300 hours a year? That's pretty good! We get 208 hours a year.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 4, 2007)

Yep, only 300.... next year, I will only get 325 I think it is..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But that includes, holidays, sick, and vacation.... not too bad coming from a place that only had 80 total vacation, 8 holidays, and no sick leave.....  

I can handle it though... kinda tough at times deciding when to take off....


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 4, 2007)

Making a list, and checking it twice.

Friday will be here before we know it.  I have got the bulk of it already packed up and ready.  Just going over the last minute stuff and double checking everything.

I talked to one of my competition buddies that was in Shelby this weekend.  What a tough one....   I think he said 65?? teams there... quite a few of the big boys getting in a the last few of the year for some extra points for team of the year.....  

He is going to be next to me at this one, and will be good to compete against him again.  It has been over a year since we competed against each other.  I have visited several where he was competing, and he judged at the last one.  I will see how we do against each other.... we requested to be next to each other, so will see.

Later,
Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, it is that time.  We are almost packed and ready to roll.  Just a few last minute things, and showers before we leave.

We are in hopes of being there about 1pm when meat inspection starts, then get set up.  The other half doesn't see why I "HAVE" to leave so early.  So I explained to her again, I want to get there, get set up and relax a little before we get busy.... So I asked her how much she wanted to rush when we get there.... so she is getting ready a little faster now... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Music, dvd's are packed for the laptop, anything else I need???? 

Got my heavy winter gear as well.... suppose to be 35 tonight, so it could get a little chilly right before sunrise.... tomorrow is going to be nice, 62 for a high.  That will be RIGHT for finishing up.

If I am still awake when I get home tomorrow night, I will try and post some results, other wise you will have to wait unless someone else is there and gets it before me.

Again, if you are in the neighborhood, stop by and say hi.

Bill


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Good luck and karma, Mr. G! Go git 'em!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Best of luck to ya   ............


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, I think I am home.... 

Finally got unpacked and most everything put away....still have some stuff to go yet.  Luckily I had the day off, so I got a lot done.

It was cool Friday night, and VERY windy on Saturday.  We estimated at least 30mph winds.  It effected all of the stick burners cooking temps tremendously.... so the ribs and chicken was really hard to get done.  I had one rack of ribs done, placed them on a cutting board and reached in to get the second one, and the cutting board and ribs hit the ground.... I burned one brisket, and over cooked a second.   The overcooked one was crazy, the therm never showed 165 degrees for about 8 hours.  I was thinking it was a VERY long plateau.... So when I decided to check it, it was too late. Luckily I was doing 4 slabs of ribs and 4 briskets.

Ended up being 32 teams.

The results are here:
http://kcbs.us/events.php?id=637

Here are some pics:

Temp inside the tent at about 2am:







Looking out from my site toward the back row of teams:






Looking from my site toward the turn in building.  If you look real hard above the rides, you will see the top of a green building.  That is the turn in site.  We had to go to the right hand side of the building and go inside.  A nice brisk 5 minute walk from out site.






Early morning shot before the winds started.  My trailer and truck on behind the tent.






This was the 1st place ribs that ended up on the ground:






Here is what ribs look like when they are sun bathing.....






Here is what last place (32nd) chicken looks like:]






28th place ribs.






29th place pork:






14th place brisket:








Here is a link to the local paper there that has a super great write up about the event.  I am now a celebrity, as there is about a 3 paragraph section about me.  It is right after the judges writeup... hope you enjoy it.

http://www.robesonian.com/articles/2...ws/story03.txt

Bill


----------



## richtee (Nov 12, 2007)

Sigh. Well, under adverse contitions, and the ground being placed WAAAY to close to your grill...SUCCESS!   :{)

Nice work... :{)


----------



## gooose53 (Nov 12, 2007)

I wished I had checked the forum earlier...I only live about 3 hours or so from Lumberton and would have loved to go.  Besides it would've given me an opportunity to visit some family who lives there.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry you didn't have better conditions to work in. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I guess what matters in the end is whether you and yours like the food you fix.

I'm curious, do the judges give you feedback on what they like and don't like so you can adjust for next year's comp?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 14, 2007)

Richtee,
Yes, the ground was way to high, and the grass had just been cut.... oh well, the dogs are eating well....

gooose53,
You would have been more than welcome to come by.  You could have helped hold down the tent... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It sounded like they are going to have it again next year.  Keep your eyes open, and if so, come on by.

Homebrew & BBQ,
Well, you win some, and you loose some.  For only being my 3rd comp., my points are coming up, even with all of the problems.  I wasn't the only one, all of the stick burners had the same problems with the cooking temps with the wind.... Can't always have a good day.  Hopefully next time will be better.

No, we get no feedback from the judges.  It would be nice, but if they did, the judging would be getting tougher as everyone would be making everything better..... there has been a lot of talk about it, pros and cons.


----------

